# virginia diary



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

Any one here familiar with Virginia diary and herd share laws? 
What can or can you not do? How can you sell raw milk?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Your neighbors will die and you will go to prison if you sell them raw milk.

LOL, I am kidding. But be careful, be very very careful. I have sold goat milk for "craft use", or for bottle feeding animals. If you drink it, I sure in the heck don't want you to tell me about it! Have also bought cow milk in half gallon jars labelled "not for human consumption". But this is in California.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*Virginia*
Raw milk sales are illegal. The policy of the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services (VDACS) is to allow the distribution of raw milk to those who have an ownership interest in any dairy animal(s). VDACS does not regulate these arrangements. Many herd share operations exist throughout the state.

https://www.realmilk.com/state-updates/#va


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Raw milk will make your babies be born naked.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Raw milk will make your babies be born naked.


Yup, and they will usually need a bath too! Poor lil fellers!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can write about it in your Virginia Diary though.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So folks understand the definition-
Cow and goat herd shares work from a very simple premise. A person is entitled to consume raw milk from a cow or goat he or she owns. The milk never enters the stream of commerce because the owner of the cow, and therefore the cow’s, milk never “sells” it but consumes it. Therefore, when state law forbids the “sale” or “transfer” of non-pasteurized milk, the farmer and consumer can honestly assert that no milk was “sold” or “transferred.” To accomplish this, a farmer sells his cow or herd of cows to a person who wants the cow’s milk. Since most families can’t consume all the milk one cow or a herd of cows make, the farmer sells the cow or herd to a number of people and they own an undivided share of the cow or herd. Since it would be impractical and often times impossible for each owner to take the cow home for a share of the time with the cow, the farmer makes a boarding arrangement with the owners of the cow. The owners pay the farmer to feed, care for and milk the animal and the owners take whatever production of milk that comes from the cow. Presumably, if the cow is ever sent to slaughter while still being owned by the shareholders, the hamburger in proportion to the share of ownership would also go to the owners.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

and to think a few years ago common sense almost prevailed allowing small farmers to sell raw milk , maybe someday


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I worked on a large dairy farm here in wisconsin.
the farmer would hold out milk for the house and ship the rest to the cheese factory.
his wife had a Pasteuriser that she ran the milk through.. I was raised on raw milk. I thought it was odd of her to do that, but she was just being cautious, I guess..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I wouldn't sell raw milk to anyone in today's sue happy society. That a good way to lose everything you own, or ever hope to own.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Half the population is ignorant. Not stupid, just uninformed. Always has been and always will be.
10% of the population is just stupid. Raw, unfiltered morons.
1% are so mentally deficient that they are a danger to themselves and those nearby.
There is no gender, ethnic, salary gap. It is completely diverse.
When the nation had 50 million people and no safety nets it wasn't so obvious. The filter of life worked as planned.
Now there are 350 million so while the percentages are the same the numbers are incrementally much more. Worse now, they are a protected class.
That is why everyone needs an attorney just to wake up in the morning.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

And to think, the folks that make these laws to protect us actually breed and vote! Lol.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You raw milk fans are just lucky that the government has been so careful to try and eradicate bangs disease and tuberculosis from the dairy herd. Around the time that I was an infant the dept. of Ag. tested and killed thousands of cattle infected with TB. Even as late as the 1970's some counties in OK had Bangers in their herds. I have read in recent years of Mexican cattle coming into Texas with TB. 

Finally, we have members here who have discussed the filth entering the raw milk coolers in some dairies.

Drink all the raw milk you want, but unless I own and tend a tested cow I will not drink raw milk.


----------

